# Hungry after long ride,



## derrick (15 Apr 2018)

Recently did a long ride, have done plenty of them in the past, but after the most recent one, i just felt hungry for three days after, finished the ride Wednesday evening,did not start eating normal portions until Sunday, has anyone else had this?


----------



## Ian H (15 Apr 2018)

What's a long ride, and at what pace?


----------



## derrick (15 Apr 2018)

200 miles over 32hrs.had a few hrs waiting for the ferry and a 4hr crossing. 5000ft of climbing. Just a cat nap on the ferry.


----------



## Slick (15 Apr 2018)

Just the body craving energy, probably a natural enough reaction.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Apr 2018)

derrick said:


> Recently did a long ride, have done plenty of them in the past, but after the most recent one, i just felt hungry for three days after, finished the ride Wednesday evening,did not start eating normal portions until Sunday, has anyone else had this?


Yes.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Apr 2018)

Like @User9609 , I'm constantly hungry. I put it down to the amount of cycling I do everyday. I'm akin to a human Hoover when it comes to food.


----------

